# [e17] processeur 100% >> modules !

## the_phiphi

salut

vendredi dernier, j'ai mis à jour mon enlightenment (actuellement 0.16.999.013)

par : 

```
 emerge ecore embryo imlib2 edje epeg epsilon esmart dev-db/edb entrance etox ewl elicit examine engrave entice e_utils e engage erss evidence emotion eclair e_modules equate envision eclips

```

re-démarrage nickel mais mon processeur tourne à plein régime .... :

en moyenne à 95% ; a priori il n'y a pas de probleme lié au service hald

pas de fond d'ecran animé (une "esthétique" light)

Avez-vous une idée ?

petite question subcidiaire :

evolume ? je ne le trouve pas ...

Merci d'avance !Last edited by the_phiphi on Tue Oct 04, 2005 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mardi_soir

salut 

en lancant top dans une fenetre tu ne peux pas voir quel programme mange toutes tes ressources ?

----------

## the_phiphi

oui c'est fait :

```

top - 14:02:25 up  5:21,  2 users,  load average: 1.90, 1.70, 1.53

Tasks:  58 total,   2 running,  56 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 92.7% us,  7.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    775020k total,   487340k used,   287680k free,    55620k buffers

Swap:   747012k total,     1864k used,   745148k free,   273892k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

25708 xxx       25   0 62696  30m 6408 R 82.6  4.0  11:23.43 enlightenment-0

 9121 root      15   0  161m  30m 4128 S 10.0  4.1  26:08.91 X

25751 xxx       15   0  146m  23m 5764 S  4.0  3.1   0:30.42 eclair

25735 xxx       15   0 96836  32m  17m S  3.3  4.3   0:32.40 firefox-bin

25709 xxx       15   0 32260  14m 8352 S  0.7  1.9   0:02.68 gnome-terminal

25971 root      16   0  3904 2552 1644 S  0.3  0.3   0:00.59 hald

    1 root      16   0  1468  516  452 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.22 init

    2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 ksoftirqd/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 events/0

```

voilà pourquoi je pense plutôt à e17 ...

----------

## mardi_soir

humm

je ne m'y connais pas ... mais as tu le support opengl activé cela ne pourrait pas venir de là par exemple ? 

chez moi e17 bouffe pas plus que ca ....

----------

## the_phiphi

merci !

```
glxgears

21872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4374.400 FPS

88 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.600 FPS

85 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.000 FPS

```

l'idée est excellente ! 

effectivement est bonne .... 

je suis  en train de recompiler nvidia-kernel && nvidia-glx

on verra   :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

Faut pas utiliser le rendu opengl avec e17 .. ils le disent eux-mêmes. L'option est là uniquement à des fins de test.

----------

## the_phiphi

désolé je pense que c'est bien e17:

sous gnome :

```
glxgears

13706 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2741.200 FPS

15603 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3120.600 FPS

15610 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3122.000 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

et le log de xorg est correct ....

une autre idée ?

(en attendant je vais recompile e17 ... on verra)

----------

## Dais

quid de l'option opengl sous e17 ? Tu l'as activée ou non ? (cf mon message au-dessus du tien)

----------

## the_phiphi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut pas utiliser le rendu opengl avec e17 .. ils le disent eux-mêmes. L'option est là uniquement à des fins de test.
> 
> 

 

qu'est-ce tu me conseilles ?

----------

## the_phiphi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quid de l'option opengl sous e17 ? Tu l'as activée ou non ? (cf mon message au-dessus du tien)

 

excuse-moi Dais tu es plus rapide à la réponse que moi ....

l'option opengl sous e17 ... je ne sais où la trouver   :Embarassed:  !?!

----------

## mardi_soir

bah mopi j'ai l'option opengl et dri de mentionnées dans xconf.org et ca marche bien

j'ai une carte ati rage 128 aussi c'est la carte supportée,  bien que toute naze peut être ... 

avec une option dans la configuration du noyau pour le dri  juste pour elle .

cela dit je je sais pas ce que sont dri opengl et tout ces trucs .. mais bon ca marche à peu pres .. vais pas me plaindre .. 

sauf pour mon post zsnes peut etre ..   :Shocked: Last edited by mardi_soir on Mon Sep 12, 2005 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the_phiphi

c'est pareil pour moi ...

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024,1280x1024"
> 
> (II) Loading extension NV-GLX
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
> ...

 

dans l'immédiat je ne vois pas ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Dais

Dans ce cas, c'est ok.

Je veux dire, avoir opengl pour Xorg c'est correct, c'est pour e17 qu'il ne faut pas l'avoir (et vu que pour l'avoir dans e17, il faut fouiller un peu, vous n'avez pas dû le mettre, sinon vous le sauriez  :Razz:  )

Du coup, je sais pas trop pour le problème ..

Au passage, ne pas utiliser DRI quand on a une NVidia (enfin aux dernières nouvelles en tout cas)

----------

## the_phiphi

excuse-moi mais je n'ai pas compris ta réponse ...

 *Quote:*   

> Je veux dire, avoir opengl pour Xorg c'est correct, c'est pour e17 qu'il ne faut pas l'avoir (et vu que pour l'avoir dans e17, il faut fouiller un peu, vous n'avez pas dû le mettre, sinon vous le sauriez  )
> 
> 

 

peux-tu être plus clair ... 

xorg ou opengl n'est pas necessaire pour e17?

(j'suis novice   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Dais

Pour tenter d'être plus clair:

e17 se lance via Xorg (ou XFree86, etc.. comme tout window manager sous Linux).

Tu peux activer l'OpenGL pour Xorg, il n'y a pas de problème.

Par défaut, e17 utilise un rendu software: pas d'accélération graphique. Xorg peut lancer une appli en OpenGL, mais e17 ne s'en sert pas.

Maintenant, il y a des options qui te permettent de dire à e17 d'utiliser l'OpenGL (celui de ton Xorg) pour le rendu (fenêtres, menus, etc). Sauf que c'est pas au point, donc très déconseillé, sous peine d'avoir un affichage lent/buggé.

Au début, je croyais que tu avais explicitement demandé à e17 d'appeler OpenGL, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e17 se lance via Xorg (ou XFree86, etc.. comme tout window manager sous Linux).
> 
> 

 

Non, ils sont tous deux lancés en principe par xinit (dont startx n'est qu'un front-end). qui chouffe (sans parler des fallbacks) ~./xinitrc où ils doit trouver le nom du client et ~/.xserverrc où doit être spécifié le nom du serveur X utilisé et les execute. Bref man xinit super intéressant

en résumé : 

 *Quote:*   

> FILES
> 
>        .xinitrc       default client script
> 
>        xterm          client to run if .xinitrc does not exist
> ...

 

----------

## the_phiphi

j'ai mis à jour xorg-x11 && nvidia-kernel && nvidia-glx

puis opengl-update nvidia && xorg-x11 ....

 *Quote:*   

> display: :0  screen: 0
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
> ...

 

l'acceleration est bien active mais le résultat n'est pas bon :

 *Quote:*   

> 89 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.800 FPS
> 
> 90 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18.000 FPS
> 
> 91 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18.200 FPS
> ...

 

CONCLUSIONS : 

xorg n'est pas en cause, opengl non plus

c'est enlightenment 0.16.999.013 ... je vais mettre à jour le cvs

qu'en pensez-vous ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## arnaud75

C'est peut-être idiot ce que je vais dire, ne tapez pas trop fort, hein    :Smile: 

Il y a quelques mois, j'avais le même souci, lenteur effroyable d'E17, finalement, il y avait tout simplement les modules snow et flame qui était activés mais il n'y avait rien sur l"écran et n'étaient pas listés dans le menu.

----------

## the_phiphi

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a quelques mois, j'avais le même souci, lenteur effroyable d'E17, finalement, il y avait tout simplement les modules snow et flame qui était activés mais il n'y avait rien sur l"écran et n'étaient pas listés dans le menu.
> 
> 

 

Merci j'ai dejà remarqué ce phénomène ... pour l'heure ces modules ne sont pas actifs .

----------

## E11

J'utilise aussi e17, et pour le moment, j'ai aucun problème avec mon cpu... Appart pour certains fonds d'écrans animés...

Mais, je ne sais pas si ça peut solutionné ton problème, mais tu pourrais essayé un autre thème pour e17 ( que tu peux trouver ici )

On ne sait jamais qu'il ne fonctionne pas correctement...

Fin, je ne suis pas sur du tout que ça va marcher, mais sa ne coute rien d'essayé...  :Wink: 

----------

## the_phiphi

Get-E.org est un de mes sites de visite régulière

et je remercie pour cette adresse mais justement

j'ai change de fond d'ecran et de theme ... 

le phénomène persiste ....   :Crying or Very sad: 

dans l'immediat je suis en train de tout recompiler

.... et on verra   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Est ce que tu supprimes toute ta configuration à chaque fois que tu recompiles ?

 mv ~/.e e-config-old (avant de re-démarrer e17). Y'a peut-être des scories qui trainent ...

----------

## the_phiphi

non ...

penses-tu que c'est une erreur ?

eVolume reste introuvable ... peux-tu m'aider ?

----------

## marvin rouge

Une fois que tu viens de finir de le compiler, essaie de bouger tes fichiers de config de e17:

```

cd

mv .e e-config.old

```

ensuite tu démarres e17, voir si ça change qq chose.

Tu peux qussi lister les modules:

```

enlightenment_remote -module-list
```

(je connais pas eVolume, j'ai pas compilé e17 depuis ... au moins ... quelques jours !)

----------

## Dais

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> je connais pas eVolume, j'ai pas compilé e17 depuis ... au moins ... quelques jours !

 

ROFL !!

evolume, c'est le truc en haut à gauche sur ce screenshot.

----------

## the_phiphi

oui c'est bien ce truc ....

est-ce que tu as des infos ?

----------

## Dais

Bah j'ai pas non plus mis e17 à jour, donc je ne l'ai pas .. mais quand je le ferai, si je vois quelque chose je te le dirai   :Wink: 

----------

## the_phiphi

merci d'avance

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 12) x11-libs/ecore-9999 to /
> 
> >>> md5 files    ecore-9999.ebuild
> ...

 

ça bloque ...?!?

----------

## Dais

C'est le cvs de sourceforge, il a souvent du mal.

----------

## spider312

evolume n'est pas dans le CVS, il est à télécharger à part et dépend d'une librairie externe il me semble, donc on est pas pret de le voir arriver, lis un peu la mailing-list si tu veux plus d'infos là dessus

----------

## the_phiphi

au risque de vous paraitre pénible ...

j'ai recompilé entièrement e17 sans probleme ...

mis à part que mon proc est toujours à 100%

sans aucune animation ou fond d'écran gourmant;

c'est exactement pareil que tout ce qui est décrit précedemment

qqn a une idée SVP ?     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## the_phiphi

" Please ....

Help me ...  "

ça chauffe !  :Embarassed: 

----------

## arnaud75

Personnellement, je ne vois pas d'où ça peut venir, j'ai parcouru les forums d'edevelop ainsi que DE ici même, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

Hier, j'ai recompilé e et ses amis, et aucun souci de cpu.

A l'instar de 

```
mv .e e-config.old 
```

 de marvin rouge, as-tu essayé de supprimer ou renommer également le .ecore ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai le même problème de 100% cpu mais je ne peux pas mettre à jour via cvs car celui de sourceforge bloque. Pas moyen d'en choisir un autre (tout en utilisant proprement portage) ?

----------

## the_phiphi

pour mettre à jour tes cvs ... ça marche mais il faut insister ...

pour les 100% du cpu, c'est le même phénomène décrit précédemment ?

 *Quote:*   

> A l'instar de
> 
> mv .e e-config.old
> 
> de marvin rouge, as-tu essayé de supprimer ou renommer également le .ecore ?
> ...

 

je vais essayer cette solution ....

merci

----------

## the_phiphi

salut

j'ai trouvé la cause du problème >>> les modules

dès qu'un module est actif (monitor / flame / etc.)

le processeur grimpe à quasiment 100%

pour info je reviens de remettre mon système à jour 

aucun probleme (accélération graphique ok etc.)

dès que j'ai activé le module monitor ,

même que précédemment décrit

est-ce quelqu'un a déjà constaté ce phénomène ?

----------

## bosozoku

Alors ça ! C'est assez fort   :Laughing: 

Dans un term : top me donne un pourcentage très faible pour la charge cpu, je lance le module monitor (qui est cencé me donner des infos sur la charge cpu entre autres) et hop 100% cpu ! Quand je l'enleve, je redescend très vite à 0 et quelques.

Donc oui j'ai le même souci (quoique j'ai plus l'impression que c'est un bug car je trouve pas que mon ordi rame...)

----------

